# Do you think the music works on those short film?



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are some short films I made with classical music.

Do you think it's a good choice or should I have used another music?

I hope you enjoy and don't be afraid giving me your sincere opinion,

Thanks a lot!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRUhH...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHZYE...eature=related


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

The first one came out great!

The second 2 links don't work...


----------

